# how to keep 2 mattresses on the floor together



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I am now considering just putting our queen mattress onto the floor and putting a twin size next to it. But I'm concerned that the 2 mattresses go apart in the night. Is that silly, does it even happen? Does anyone sleep like this? Maybe there's a device that will clamp the 2 mattresses together underneath?

And what about the gap? is it advisable to use a mattress pad to bridge it? Wouldn't that be dangerous because of the softness, it might suffocate the baby?

And would such an arrangement lead to mold under the mattresses?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We have two matresses together, and we sometimes get a gap (the matress that isn't against the wall will slide out overtime). Usually, though, it slides out because my almost three year old likes to wedge herself in the crack(we also have box springs which don't shift, so when she wedges half her body in it, she isn't on the floor). My older DS used to do this too, when he was still cosleeping. I keep the baby sleeping on the side of the matress nearer the wall, so there isn't a danger of him wedging himself in it.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

There's some really heavy-duty velcro out there. You could attach the mattresses together that way perhaps.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

When my dh and I were first married, we were totally broke - new college grads and all, so we literally borrowed (with permission







) from the University we attended 2 twin mattresses. We tied them to gether with string. (had to retie every month or so - the clothesline (is what we used) would stretch a bit in time) Worked well to hold them together, BUT, there was a bit of a dip in the center where teh 2 met and might be a bit uncomfortable.

I never had any problems with mold or anything like that under the mattresses and we lived in very humid Virginia at the time.

I do use a mattress pad regularly under me and my nursling - he's an all night eater - (he's taking a sleep break right now, so Ithougtt I'd check e's real quick (it's 2am here).)

I would think you'll have to use your own judgement on the usage of mattress pads, etc. When the wee ones are youngest is when the greatest risk is, I think - but I'm no expert. I just prefer cosleeping for my own sanity and more sleep.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I just found this

http://www.comforthouse.com/playhouses.html

What do you say?


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

you could get the straps that you use on pick up trucks to haul stuff. and just make sure you have the buckle down under the bed just a idea if you do it let me know how or if it works


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We used to sleep that way! We recently changed it a little, but the two beds are still next to each other.

The key seems to have more to do with the mattress and the floor than anything else. We have a very heavy king sized Beautyrest mattress and carpet on the floor. When that mattress was shoved in the corner, my husband and I would have to shove together to get it to budge. The double or twin mattress would nudge up against it and was much lighter and would sometimes drift if someone was not actually on top of it. Once three or four people were on the king-sized bed, nothing would move it.

However, when we were sleeping in the bedroom with the hardwood floor and had a twin mattress next to the big mattress, that twin mattress migrated all over the place, probably due to the slippery floor and the lightness of the mattress.

So I think if you can figure out the weight of the mattress/ texture of the floor combo, you can do this.

Yipes, I never thought about mold. But it worked great in terms of not having to worry about an infant falling off the bed and cracking her little head. I never really slept when we were up off the ground over a hardwood floor.

We put the youngest baby in the corner, me next to the youngest baby, then the toddler, then dh had his own mattress. I knew the baby would not fall off the bed.

Good luck!


----------



## brookescott88 (May 24, 2004)

we have two queens and when they are together on the floor i put an inexpensive rug pad underneath....oh and my husband goes on and on about how we should have oour beds elevated a bit, like a square made of long thin boards (we do not have box springs)....hope that helps...


----------

